# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Традиция и современность >  Фейковые новости ИСККОН

## Йога Нрисимха дас

У меня набралась небольшая коллекция недостоверной информации, которой кормится русскоязычная часть ИСККОН. И надо сказать, пищит от радости, поглощая все это.
*1. Карибский кризис 1962 года* 



В начале 90-х некоторые преданные с особым восторгом рассказывали, что приезд Шрилы Прабхупады в Америку предотвратил Карибский кризис. Здесь чистый вопрос веры и эту новость оставим на совести ее распространявших.

*2. Кришна Преми деви даси из группы АББА*

С этой фейковой новостью я столкнулся в те же лихие 90-е. Очень уж хотелось бхактам, чтобы кто-нибудь из «известных» также как и они принял сознание Кришны. Не одним же им мучиться. Тут даже и обсуждать-то нечего, просто посмотрите видео с КПДД:



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fpVgINDkY1U

*3. Эйнштейн цитировал Бхагавад-гиту на вручении ему Нобелевской премии* 



Здесь все просто – Эйнштейн не ездил на вручение ему Шнойбелевской премии и не мог, поэтому блеснуть своими познаниями в шастрах. Тут произошла явная ошибка и Эйнштейна перепутали с Робертом Эйзенхауэром, который действительно цитировал Гиту. 

Два последних фейка расползлись по вайшнавским сетям, словно вирус в сезон гриппа:

*4. Фото Джорджа Харрисона с Владимиром Высоцким*



Так вот, это действительно Джордж. Но не Харрисон, а Диматос. Друг Высоцкого и гитарист. Именно он аккомпанировал Высоцкому во время записи пластинки в 1976 г. в Канаде. Присмотритесь к фото, вы действительно считаете, что один из Битлз ходил бы в сандалиях и носках? 

*5. В момент смерти Джон Леннон произнес святые имена Бога*



Создатели этого фейка даже указали дату, когда убийца Леннона Марк Дэвид Чепмен говорил об этом на заседании комиссии по досрочному освобождению. Они не учли только то, что в интернете в свободном доступе находится протокол заседания той самой комиссии. Я его прочитал и там ни слова не говорится о Харе Кришна. 

Это несколько фейков из моей коллекции. Возможно их больше. Зачем это нужно ИСККОН, какие цели преследуются при этом, вот в чем вопрос?

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Искренне приветствую вас, дорогой Йога Нрисимха прабху. Давно вас не было на форуме. Я, честно говоря, уже соскучился по вашим историям и рассказам.

Благодарю вас за новую интересную тему.




> Зачем это нужно ИСККОН, какие цели преследуются при этом, вот в чем вопрос?


Вряд ли это нужно именно ИСККОН. Просто кто-то что-то увидел, не так понял, но рассказал об этом в соцсетях. И понеслось... А начинающим проповедникам, у которых нет твердого знания и зрелого понимания шастр, так приятно использовать эти непроверенные новости в своей "проповеди".

----------


## Кришна Мохан дас

Ещё была  в 90 годы фейковая новость,что в 2012 году президентом США станет преданный Валаванта прабху.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Еще один популярный миф - о том, что Радханатх Свами выступал в британском Парламенте. В действительности он выступал в БИБЛИОТЕКЕ британского Парламента, которую может арендовать любой для своих целей. Парламентариев на этой встрече было 1-2 человека, остальные - это преданные и люди со стороны.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> *5. В момент смерти Джон Леннон произнес святые имена Бога*
> 
> 
> 
> Создатели этого фейка даже указали дату, когда убийца Леннона Марк Дэвид Чепмен говорил об этом на заседании комиссии по досрочному освобождению. Они не учли только то, что в интернете в свободном доступе находится протокол заседания той самой комиссии. Я его прочитал и там ни слова не говорится о Харе Кришна.


Благодаря своевременному сигналу Йога Нрисимхи прабху фейкосодержащая статья была с сайта Дандават.ру удалена.
Спасибо, товарищ!

Если можно, пришлите, пожалуйста, ссылку на упомянутый вами протокол.

----------


## Йога Нрисимха дас

Хари Бол всем жителям форума! И вам дорогой Лакшмана Прана прабху! Протокол заседания постараюсь найти. И есть один нюанс, если бы последняя новость была настоящей, то англоязычный интернет обязательно бы на это откликнулся. Но там - тишина.

----------


## Валерий О.С.

Рассказы про Колумба  и его поиски Золотого человека это не из той же области фейков? 
Нет ни одного реального подтверждения этой истории.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Рассказы про Колумба  и его поиски Золотого человека это не из той же области фейков? 
> Нет ни одного реального подтверждения этой истории.


Да, даты экспедиций Колумба и явление Господа Чайтанйи не совпадают по датам. А миф о "Золотом Человеке" (Эльдорадо) появился уже после смерти Колумба, согласно историческим данным. Поэтому Колумб просто не мог его искать.

Меня всегда что-то смущало в этой истории и я сомневался в том, что, якобы, Шрила Прабхупада ее рассказывал. 

В Фолио этой истории я не нашел. В Фолио около 10 раз Прабхупада упоминает Колумба, но совсем в другом контексте. Например, в комментарии к ШБ 2.5.17.   Когда я решил сравнить даты всех этих исторических событий, то получилось вот что.

Даты жизни Колумба (согласно википедии) 1451-1506. 
Даты жизни Господа Чайтанйи (по нашим источникам) 1486-1534. 
Колумб предпринял четыре экспедиции в сторону Америки в поисках Индии. 
Первая экспедиция была в 1492 году, когда Господу Чайтанйе было шесть лет и он не проявил себя еще как Золотая Аватара в полной мере. 
Четвертая экспедиция Колумба была с 1502 по 1504, когда Господу Чайтанйе было 16-18 лет. Тогда он еще был Нимаем Пандитом и не являл свою санкиртана-лилу и, соответсвенно, не был широко известен даже в Индии, что уж говорить о Европе. 
В 1506 году Колумб умер. То есть, получается, что его экспедиции в Америку проходили еще до того, как Господь Чайтанйа проявил себя как Золотая Аватара. Это первый момент несоответствия.

Далее в истории рассказывается про связь Господа Чайтанйи как Золотой Аватары с мифом об Эльдорадо (Золотом Человеке), которого, якобы, и отправился искать Колумб.

Вот что говорится в Википедии об Эльдорадо:
Эльдора?до (исп. El Dorado — «позолота») — мифическая южноамериканская страна из золота и драгоценных камней. В бесплодных поисках Эльдорадо конкистадоры XVI века (такие, как Агирре и Орельяна) проложили новые пути в глубь Южной Америки.
Первое появление сказания об этой стране связано с открытием Америки. По-видимому, на мысль о ней первых путешественников натолкнули рассказы туземцев.
Большой толчок легенде об Эльдорадо дали известия о сокровищах инков, доставленных из Перу в 1533 году в Санто Доминго в полной секретности, где это известие вызвало истинное потрясение; один человек в Панаме клялся, что «это был волшебный сон». Историк Овьедо — «что это не миф и не сказки». А поскольку корабль с сокровищами не останавливался ни в одном порту по пути следования, кроме самых главных, то это способствовало возникновению многочисленных слухов о якобы огромных богатствах, имеющихся в Южной Америке. Первый из четырёх кораблей, гружёный сокровищами, прибыл в Севилью в конце 1533 года. Королевскую кинту (пятину) доставил сам Эрнандо Писарро. После этого события желание найти сокровища стало главным стремлением новоприбывших в Новый Свет[1].
Первая экспедиция на поиски Эльдорадо была предпринята в 1535 Себастьяном де Белалькасаром, последняя — в 1775—1780 годах Николаем Родригесом.

Из этого описания следует, что миф об Эльдорадо появился уже после открытия Америки на основе легенд южноамериканских индейцев. То есть, вся эта история об Эльдорадо была уже после смерти Колумба. Это второе несоответствие. 
Откуда вообще взялась эта история? Кто-то говорит, что ее рассказывал Прабхупада. Может она просто не попала в Фолио? Однако, похоже, что Шрила Прабхупада не очень хорошо знал западную историю. В Фолио есть один диалог, где Прабхупада спрашивал, когда Колумб открыл Америку. Буквально он спросил: это было 200 лет назад? Ученик подсказал ему: это было 500 лет назад. Если бы Прабхупада видел связь между мифом об Эльдорадо, Господом Чайтанйей и открытием Америки Колумбом, он бы не допустил такого утверждения, что это произошло всего 200 лет назад. 

Я не знаю происхождения этой истории, но вряд ли ее стоит приписывать Шриле Прабхупаде.

----------


## Валерий О.С.

Карибский кризис был в 1962 году . 
Прабхупада никак не мог его предотвратить приехав в Америку в 1965 году .

Говорили ,что Прабхупада своим приездом якобы предотвратил сильное землетрясение или огромное наводнение  в Сан-Франциско  или Калифорнии?  Которое предполагалось  в этом году или через год ..

----------


## Йога Нрисимха дас

Еще один фейк, активно распространяемый в среде преданных. Но как мне кажется, он частично фейк.

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

Последнее письмо Майкла Джексона тоже скорее всего фейк?

http://krishna-mariupol.org.ua/lichn...jkla-dzheksona

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Вообще, если нет ссылки на первоисточник, ничего принимать на веру нельзя.

----------


## Дима Бхима

Йога Нрисимха прабху, вы если развенчиваете фейки, не создавайте новых. Альберт Эйнштейн не ездил на вручение Шнобелевской премии, потому лишь, что таковая ему не присуждалась (в отличие от Нобелевской премии, которую за Эйнштейна действительно получил Рудольф Надольный, посол Германии в Швеции). Шнобелевская (она же Антинобелевская) премия - это кое-что совершенно другое. Я бы сказал, прямо противоположное. И учреждена она в 1991 году, через 36 лет после ухода Эйнштейна

----------


## Йога Нрисимха дас

> Последнее письмо Майкла Джексона тоже скорее всего фейк?
> 
> http://krishna-mariupol.org.ua/lichn...jkla-dzheksona


Очень интересно. Самое главное, что ни одна подобная новость русскоязычного интернета никак не подтверждается источниками. Даже больше, требование их предъявить вызывает раздражение, мол, ты что же, нам не веришь. Или не дай Бог эту новость озвучил некий "авторитет"

----------


## Йога Нрисимха дас

> Йога Нрисимха прабху, вы если развенчиваете фейки


Ни в коей мере не развенчиваю. Мне даже хочется, чтобы меня разубедили, указали бы источники. Меня больше интересует это как явление.

----------


## Йога Нрисимха дас

http://vedantayoga.ru/horoshyu-relig...j-7C1yOyqbq0YM

Вот еще один пример: здесь говорится, что Высоцкий, это который Владимир, как оказалось встречался со Шрилой Прабхупадой во Франции, в 1973 году. Казалось бы указывается в качестве источника довольно уважаемый человек, но я так и не нашел подтверждения его словам. Остается только связаться с Мариной Влади.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Про Майкла Джексона не фейк - хуже. 
В США все его клипы и песни уже запрещены из-за его педофилии. Есть кто-нибудь на форуме, кто бы сообщил админам этого сайта? 

___________________

Одно время был разговор, что отдел общественных связей ЦОСК будет отслеживать (хотя бы) на сайтах размещение i. 
Что-то не заметно. Об этом мы должны напоминать НС?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Про Майкла Джексона не фейк - хуже. 
> В США все его клипы и песни уже запрещены из-за его педофилии. Есть кто-нибудь на форуме, кто бы сообщил админам этого сайта? 
> 
> ___________________
> 
> Одно время был разговор, что отдел общественных связей ЦОСК будет отслеживать (хотя бы) на сайтах размещение i. 
> Что-то не заметно. Об этом мы должны напоминать НС?


А откуда информация, что всего клипы и песни запрещены в США?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

От русских, работающих в США... говорят, что в США так к этой теме население относится, что через поколение его уже никто и помнить не будет. 

https://rus.postimees.ee/6541344/may...ya-s-etim-zhit

----------


## Йога Нрисимха дас

Ложь во спасение. Как присвоить знаменитость

----------


## Екатерина Мирная

> Это несколько фейков из моей коллекции. Возможно их больше. Зачем это нужно ИСККОН, какие цели преследуются при этом, вот в чем вопрос?


Зачем? очень просто ;-) Это игра "испорченный телефон":



> https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%98...84%D0%BE%D0%BD
> 
> «Испорченный телефон» («Сломанный телефон», «Глухой телефон») — салонная игра, используемая также в качестве одного из инструментов психотренинга. Суть игры — в организации передачи устного сообщения по цепочке, состоящей из как можно большего количества людей, и выявлении искажений его исходного содержания.
> 
> В переносном значении «испорченным телефоном» иногда называют любую ситуацию, когда непроизвольное искажение информации происходит при пересказе по памяти слов другого лица, текста, событий и так далее.


там есть какая-то истина, просто может быть она искажена (или даже стала своей противоположностью)... "нет дыма без огня"




> Про Майкла Джексона не фейк - хуже.
> В США все его клипы и песни уже запрещены из-за его педофилии


знаете... я вот думаю иногда... допустим, когда говорят о движении России и соседних стран в Европу, то сразу появляются попы, которые говорят типа "так там же в европе - голубые, геи!" и т д... причём те е самые попы от РПЦ дисквалифицируют крищнаитов за "голубизну", "гей пропаганду"... 

но мне кажется дело вот в чём.

логика таких попов, видимо такая... допустим они прочитали, что Джексон - интересуется йогой...
йога для них - это чакры, медитация...
открывает поп вики - и смотрит - 



> https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A7...BA%D1%80%D0%B0
> В 1977 году вышла книга Кристофера Хиллса «Nuclear Evolution: The Rainbow Body», в которой он представил свою систему взаимосвязей между 7 чакрами и 7 спектральными цветами (их символизм играет важную роль в учении Хиллса). «Радужная модель» получила огромную известность и, подобно идеям Ледбитера, приобрела статус аксиомы


поп замечает, что йоги говорят о 7 чакрах, которым отвечают 7 цветов радуги. и... поп вдруг вспоминает, что у геев - влаг тоже радужный! поп тут же радуется, и смотрит википедию для подтверждения:



> https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A0...3%D0%91%D0%A2)
> Радужный флаг (также известный как Прайд-флаг (англ. Pride flag)[1][2], Флаг свободы (англ. Freedom flag)[3]) — интернациональный символ сообщества лесбиянок, геев, бисексуалов и трансгендерных людей (сокр. ЛГБТ-сообщество), а также движения в поддержку прав человека в их отношении[4]. Традиционно флаг состоит из шести продольных полос, цвета которых (за исключением голубого цвета) идут в соответствии с природным порядком радуги сверху вниз: красный, оранжевый, жёлтый, зелёный, синий и фиолетовый[5]. Флаг используется в шествиях гей-прайдов и других общественных акциях, вывешивается в гей-кварталах, на зданиях ЛГБТ-организаций, «Gay-friendly» заведений и так далее.
> 
> Флаг призван отображать единство в разнообразии, красоту и радость ЛГБТ-сообщества[6].


на самом деле, да, вполне возмоно, что какие-то геи интересуются чакрами, медитацией на ее 7 цветов радуги... но вот источник:



> https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A0...BB%D0%B0%D0%B3
> 
> Радужный флаг (англ. Rainbow flag) — разноцветный флаг, состоящий из палитры радуги. Встречаются различные варианты флага, но все они основаны на классической смене цветов: красный, оранжевый, жёлтый, зелёный, голубой, синий и фиолетовый; хотя такое сочетание не соответствует традиционным канонам геральдики[1].
> 
> Радужные флаги известны в различных культурах и течениях. На сегодняшний день одними из наиболее известных и узнаваемых вариантов являются «Прайд-флаг» (символ движения геев и лесбиянок), «Флаг мира» (символ движения за мир), флаг движения коренных народов Америки. Схожесть их дизайна нередко приводит к путанице


можно сколько угодно говорить о том, почему Бхактивинода написал в Шаранагати что он "отбросил свое мужское начало", и что теперь он "служанка Кришны"... или почему Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами сказал что "прасад - это поцелуй Господа"...
но радуга, 7 цветов чакр в йоге - это всё было задолго до геев, которые "присвоили" себе эту символику...
если радуга помогает человеку восстановить ауру, чакры, энергетику, это не значит что геи не имеют права это использовать для лечения... но это также и не дисквалифицирует радугу и\ли йогу, и не делает её чем-то "гомосексуальным"...

праздник Холи нередко использует 7 цветов радуги. 7 нот тоже раскрашивают 7 цветами радуги. но это же не значит что это интересно только геям.




> В ведийской мифологии радуга является луком бога-громовержца Индры
> 
> Радужный флаг был разработан Гилбертом Бейкером специально для гей-прайда в Сан-Франциско 1978 года (англ. San Francisco Gay Freedom Day). Художник отмечал: «Когда я задумался о создании флага для гей-движения, не было никакого другого международного символа для нас, кроме розового треугольника, которым нацисты идентифицировали геев в концентрационных лагерях. Хотя розовый треугольник по-прежнему был мощным символом, но он все же был нам навязан»


это что-то из серии логических ошибок. вроде этой:



> Reductio ad Hitlerum
> https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reductio_ad_Hitlerum
> 
> Reductio/argumentum ad Hitlerum/Nazium («сведение/апелляция к Гитлеру/нацистам») — псевдолатинское выражение, используемое для обозначения современной логической уловки. Использование этой уловки иногда называется «разыгрыванием нацистской карты».[1]
> 
> Термин reductio ad Hitlerum был предложен неоконсервативным философом Лео Штраусом в 1951 году в статье для журнала «Measure: a critical journal»[2], а также в 1953 году в книге «Natural Right and History».[3]
> 
> Уловка часто принимает следующую форму: «Гитлер (или нацисты) поддерживали X, следовательно, X — зло/нечто нежелательное/нечто плохое»[1] (пример: «Гитлер поддерживал борьбу с курением, следовательно, все подобные кампании — зло»). Риторическая ценность аргумента заключается в том, что в большинстве сообществ ценности Гитлера и нацизма автоматически считаются неприемлемыми, и использование такого сравнения может повлечь у оппонента возникновение эмоциональной реакции, не позволяющей дать рациональный ответ[1].
> 
> ...





> Про Майкла Джексона не фейк - хуже.
> В США все его клипы и песни уже запрещены из-за его педофилии


то есть даже если Майкл Джексон и был геем\педофилом (каким-то негативщиком вроде гитлера) и т д - то это не значит, что от этого его интерес к кришнаизму (аналогично как знание Гитлера что 2*2=4, или использование им свастики) накладывает "черное пятно" на всё движение Харе Кришна\ИСККОН (на йогу, свастику и т д).

да, бывают злоупотребления, но нужно всегда эти "испорченные телефоны" фильтровать, то есть сообщения перепроверять  \ очищать от искажений, и отделять истину от спекуляции.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> сразу появляются попы, которые говорят типа "так там же в европе - голубые, геи!" и т д... причём те е самые попы от РПЦ дисквалифицируют кришнаитов за "голубизну", "гей пропаганду"


Вы серьезно?? в самой РПЦ МП это весьма распространено, об этом только глухие и слепые сейчас не знают. И педофилия - это преступление, за которое судят и сажают, так что не надо сравнивать. Очень много непродуманной i на сайтах ИСККОН. И про Джексона до сих пор не убрали. 




> это не значит, что от этого его интерес к кришнаизму накладывает "черное пятно" на всё движение Харе Кришна\ИСККОН


Речь о том, что глупо преданным поддерживать в обществе интерес к Кришне и Его преданным, разговаривая не о Самом Кришне, а об интересе "звезд" к йоге и Кришне. Пусть сами звезды о своем интересе к Кришне заявляют (это и будет их служением Кришне), а не "пиарщики" от ИСККОН. Таким пиарщикам видимо не хватает вкуса к обсуждению качеств Кришны, если им так нравится про звезд писать. 

Джордж Харрисон САМ написал предисловие о Кришне в книге Прабхупады "Кришна - Верховная Личность Бога" (краткое изложение 10 Песни Шримад-Бхагаватам). Не преданные про НЕГО писали. Между этими двумя подходами - огромная разница. 

Нет смысла преданным со звездами носиться, как не знаю с кем. Потом, когда им надоедает, они заявляют, что _их славу_ проэксплуатировали. 

Шрила Прабхупада наобарот, даже не стал инициировать Харрисона, хотя тот просил. Поскольку его слава была запредельна, а серьезная духовная жизнь иного требует. Он ему сказал, что у него и так уже есть духовное имя - "сын Хари".

----------


## Екатерина Мирная

> Вы серьезно?? в самой РПЦ МП это весьма распространено, об этом только глухие и слепые сейчас не знают. И педофилия - это преступление, за которое судят и сажают, так что не надо сравнивать. Очень много непродуманной i на сайтах ИСККОН. И про Джексона до сих пор не убрали.


ну, почитайте форум Дворкина (iriney ru) - Они там вовсю считают что кришнаиты - голубые (даже наших святых в этом обвиняют!)

то, что звёзды мало пишут или когворят о Кришне - это естественно. они просто зарабатывают деньги.
кстати, преданные могли бы сделать какой-то журнал, чтобы в нём собирали всех этих йога\медитация\вегетарианство\Харе-Кришна звёзд (которые перескались с преданными, и прочими нашими единомышленниками) - и было бы всем полезно... а то вся ифнормаиця очень разбросана...

например на сайте Трансцендентальной медитации пособирали цитаты разных ичзвестных людей, которые практикуют эту медитацию...

а о Джексоне. есть хорошая песня:


"Им на нас наплевать". особенно версия в тюрьме. ведь материальный мир - тюрьма... а мы все - заключенные (ну или если это больница - то мы пациенты)... но всем (кто в "матрице", и еще является частью системы) - наплевать...

они думают, что мы - "гадкие утёнки"... что мы не такие как они - потому не правильные... и они "плюют" на нас...
а оказывается мы просто разных пород существа ;-)

----------


## Андрей Татауров

> ну, почитайте форум Дворкина (iriney ru) - Они там вовсю считают что кришнаиты - голубые (даже наших святых в этом обвиняют!)


Все давно знают, кто на самом деле Дворкин. И его сумасшедшие бредни разумные люди не читают.
Ознакомьтесь - http://dvorkina.net/

Про Джексона тоже фейковый фильм от начала до конца. Ни одного факта.
Сами участники позже признались, что все это ложь и что им заплатили за то, чтобы сказать то, что они сказали.

----------


## Sharada d.d.

> Про Джексона тоже фейковый фильм от начала до конца. Ни одного факта.
> Сами участники позже признались, что все это ложь и что им заплатили за то, чтобы сказать то, что они сказали.


спасибо за Ваш комментарий. Хоть кто то высказался здраво!

----------


## tulasidas

ХАХАХАХА  дада
помню еще в 1990-х ходил слух о том что Арнольд Шварценеггер снимается в голивуде в РАмаяне ! помню ! с 1990 жду выхода этого шедевра до настоящего времени ))))))
а еще лет 5 назад ходили слухи что ГОпал Кришна Махарадж ген директор АЙР ИНДИЯ ))))))))))))

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Оппонентам насчет М.Д.: владельцам американских радио-станций и TV каналов наверное надо было испросить вашего уникального "здравого"  мнения ?

Информации из США о том, что все его песни уже запрещены для трансляции в США, недостаточно, чтобы ваш здравый смысл возобладал?

*Для особо разумных размещаю ссылку второй раз, статья с предыдущей страницы* - 
с полным обзором ситуации, от русской службы BBC   : 



https://rus.postimees.ee/6541344/may...ya-s-etim-zhit

----------


## Екатерина Мирная

а по какому принципу отличить фейковые новости (пусть даже многолетней давности) от правды? что истина а что ложь о ИСККОН, преданных? Вот тот же Дворкин столько всего написал, но там множество фактов. Другое дело - он преувеличивает грехи отдельных преданных ИСККОН - и потом демонизирует весь ИСККОН (а потом и Прабхупаду). (Суд над Бхагавад Гитой тому подтверждение)
Но как быть, если так уж случилось,что узнала это всё, и теперь ощущение как наелась\напилась яда (помните песню одного святого "что мы сознательно пьём яд")...

Помню в одной лекции Махараджа, он сказал, что "информация - подобна пище"... соответственно, что мы кушаем - то мы потом и перетравливаем, и это становится частью нас... А если это фейк или что-то не известно что - это отравляет нас...

как быть если человек что-то говорит "Прабхупада сказал"... Вот например слышала раз на лекции что "Бхактисиддханат Сарасвати Прабхупада сказал, я бы зачал тысячу детей, если бы знал, что все они будут преданными"... А где фактическое подтверждение (источник)? А то это только беспокоит, все эти ("?)фейки("?)...

Или такое, что "нельзя делать что-то другое во время повторения джапы, - это оскорбление"... Почему? где подтверждение? вот я часто сижу читаю джапу - в одной руке четки, в другой руке мышка, и сижу в интернете - читаю писания... мне так легче читать - с джапой... почему это оскорбление... может быть это фейк (что так нельзя)?

Разве есть запрет на объединение двух и больше видов служения в одно - делать их одновременно - это смертный адский грех?

Вот к примеру - сидят люди читают джапу во время лекции гуру... А кто-то говорит "так нельзя - это оскорбление"... Почему?

Или к примеру, почему нас обязывают повторять на чётках? А если у меня нет двух рук (ну вдруг, есть же такие люди, тот же Вуйчич - даже без ног), так что - такие не могут достичь Кришны - изза того только что не могут держать в руке четки для джапы?

----------


## Екатерина Мирная

И скажите, что это за организации
-iskconirm (Движение за возрождение ИСККОН)
-Prabhupada Anti Defamation Association

Они вроде пытаются восстановить имидж ИСККОН и Прабхупады, я правильно понимаю? Они борятся против таких как Дворкин, а значит - за официальный ИСККОН? Или они такие же "мухи" как Дворкин, выискивающие недостатки, и не интересуются настоящим нектаром (говорить только приятную правду)?

Можно ли читать такие (и подобные) сайты? Если нет, то почему?
И как отличить в таком случае те, которые читать можно, от тех, которые читать нельзя (опасно для духовной практики - а то "Отлучат от ИСККОН" и я попаду в вечный ад)

----------


## Андрей Татауров

> Оппонентам насчет М.Д.: владельцам американских радио-станций и TV каналов наверное надо было испросить вашего уникального "здравого"  мнения ?
> 
> Информации из США о том, что все его песни уже запрещены для трансляции в США, недостаточно, чтобы ваш здравый смысл возобладал?
> 
> *Для особо разумных размещаю ссылку второй раз, статья с предыдущей страницы* - 
> с полным обзором ситуации, от русской службы BBC   : 
> 
> 
> 
> https://rus.postimees.ee/6541344/may...ya-s-etim-zhit


То, что песни запрещены, понятно. Но делать вывод о том, что он педофил, только со слов двух мужиков, которые почему то только сейчас, спустя 10 лет после смерти МД решили  в этом "признаться" ?   При этом ответить на это МД уже не может. Легко обвинить человека, который уже оставил тело давным давно. При этом никаких реальных доказательств как не было, так и нет. Каждый выбирает сам, кому или чему верить.

----------


## Екатерина Мирная

И что делать, если я узнаю что-то нехорошее о преданных ИСККОН? У меня есть разные знакомые, даже журналисты, и они много чего знают о ИСККОН (это ощеизвестная информация - и по ТВ, и по радио, и в интернет, и в газетах и журналах), но меня иногда шокирует то, что они говорят об ИСККОН... я даже не знаю с кем о таких вещах можно поговорить (так беспокоит ум что не могу молчать, но боюсь говорить... вдруг это оскорбление...

да еще... как-то слышала, что "обсуждение оскорблений - есть соучастие в (этом) оскорблении"... Это почему же?

Вот допустим есть столько разных историй, даже для детей, для преданных. Есть сказки обучающие - "так нельзя", а "вот так - делать в идеале правильно"... 

Просто сам по себе запрет ничего не даёт. (Воз)можно запретить что-либо, запретить кому-либо посещать храм ИСККОН, объявить кого-то "не членом ИСККОН", и потому снять с себя ответственность за поступки и слова таких людей (как сняли с себя ответственность за убийство в Томске священника не(до)кришнаитом, изза чего потом был суд над Гитой в том же Томске в 2011 году)...

но когда мы что-то запрещаем - почему мы это делаем? Понятно - есть заповеди, "не убий", "не греши" - вот перечень грехов... 

но я нигде не слышала в ИСККОН о том, что нельзя говорить плохо о ком-то из непреданных... почему-то очень странно - преданные любят делить всех людей на две категории - "божественные и демонические натуры"... но дело в том, что этот подход не работает - как только вы станете кого-то критиковать - это вызовет гнев...

допустим, человек курит... вы станете его ругать, что он вам ответит? или еще хуже - человек родственник приготовил или принёс домой мясо... что вы скажете? не будете же его "выганять их дому, потому что мой дом - это храм божий"
(хотя по хорошему надо бы превратить все дома - в храмы, работу - в служение, место работы - в храм, или хотя бы центры избавления от зависимостей вроде табачной, алкогольной, мясной и т д - греховной короче)... надо бы превратить каждого члеовека - в храм божий...
чтобы в каждом сердце был Бог... и каждый реально ощущал этот высший вкус - блаженство преданного служения...

проблема в том, что человек может случайно упасть... "ну упал - всё равно садху - если на пути преданного служения"... но почему иногда людей так исключают из ИСККОН, и запрещают им приходить? ведь иногда это для них трагедия, словно самоубийство - нет возможности прийти на киртан, нет садху санги, нет возможность пообщаться с преданными - хотя бы иногда побыть на лекциях святых (их святейшеств)...

я всё к тому, что когда мы (ну то есть ИСККОН) запрещаем кому-то приходить в храм, мы как бы ставим грех\оскорбление\критику ("гнилые слова") - выше чем силу святого имени... да, понятно что есть непростительные преступления (тяжчайшие смертные грехи) вроде убийства... (таких убийц, вроде того убийцу священника в Томске просто исключают из ИСККОН)...

но я о других. большинство людей же - адекватные! они не хотят никого убить. да, может быть их слова такие что от них больно, и это подобно шастрам - шастры - они как астра - оружие... поражают прямо в сердце...




> Ибо слово Божие чудодейственно и острее всякого меча обоюдоострого. Матф. 4, 12.


я к тому, что если естьконфликт - сорятся между собой преданные, то почему слово Божие не примиряет их? во первых есть молитвы, мантры - когда молятся за других, так ведь? 

можно помолиться за того, кто отошел от истинного пути... или за тех, кто был всегда на ложном пути (с начала падения их духовного мира - с момента как мы стали Брахмами)...

Я просто хочу понять, как можно силой молитв, мантр , святых имён - превращать "врагов", "Демонов" (то есть таких как я) - в преданных? и заодно других тоже...

понятно, что всё эти "фейковые новости" беспокоят умы. но слово же святое, святые имена - сильнее ... тогда почему мы боимся обсуждать оскорбления? 
вот мне нравились детективы.

в ИСККОН есть история - немалая... и не простая, особенно за границей Индии. Там, где не было хорошей почвы, чтобы семена дали всходы... "что посеешь - то и пожнёшь"...

Прабхупада посеял семя - 



> брахманда бхрамите кона бхагйаван джива
> 
> гуру-кришна-прасаде пайа бхакти-лата-биджа
> 
> Ч.-ч., Мадхья, 19.151
> 
> Обусловленная душа странствует с одной планеты на другую, попадая в разные тела, но, если ей посчастливится встретить истинного духовного учителя, по его милости она обретет покровительство Господа Кришны и посвятит себя преданному служению.


да, иногда ему попадались "свиньи", пардон (он бывало жестко называл "негодяями" разных людей, даже незнакомых и непреданных)...

так вот:



> Ибо слово Божие живо и действенно и острее всякого меча обоюдоострого: оно проникает до разделения души и духа, составов и мозгов, и судит помышления и намерения сердечные
> Евр. 4:12
> 
> Толкования 
> 
> Свт. Игнатий (Брянчанинов)
> 
> В действии молитвы Иисусовой имеется своя постепенность: сперва она действует на один ум,* приводя его в состояние тишины и внимания, потом начнет проникать к сердцу, возбуждая его от сна смертного и знаменуя оживление его явлением в нем чувств умиления и плача*. Углубляясь еще далее, она мало-помалу начинает действовать во всех членах души и тела, *отовсюду изгонять грех, повсюду уничтожать владычество, влияние и яд демонов*. По этой причине при начальных действиях молитвы Иисусовой «*бывает сокрушение неизреченное и болезнь души* неизглаголанная», говорит преподобный Григорий Синаит. *Душа болезнует как болящая* и рождающая, по Писанию (Сир. 48:21): «живо бо *Слово Божие, и действенно, и острейше паче всякаго меча обоюду остра*», то есть, Иисус, проходит, как свидетельствует Апостол, «даже до разделения души же и духа, членов же и мозгов, и судительно помышлением и мыслем сердечным», проходит,* истребляя греховность из всех частей души и тела.*
> 
> Аскетические опыты. Том II. Слово о молитве Иисусовой.


я понимаю, что словом можно оскорбить, убить, полки повести, и - главное - исцелить, порадовать...
действительно, вся проблема в отношениях - в подборе слов...
иногда "молчание - золото"... а если "гнилое слово в адрес преданных вылетит" - не поймаешь (как воробья)...

я понимаю, что "духовный путь подобен лезвию бритвы"... можно бриться -  порезался тот кто брился (или шел по духовному пути - раз - падение - "порезался")...




> Блж. Феофилакт Болгарский
> Ибо слово Божие живо и действенно и острее всякого меча обоюдоострого.
> 
> Как тогда, говорит, не война, *не меч погубил тех, но слово Божие*: ибо они падали сами собой, так же будет и с нами. Ибо *то же самое слово как их наказало, так и нас накажет*: оно всегда живет и не погибло. И в другом еще смысле сказал: живо, чтобы ты, услышав слово, не почел его изречением пустым, он говорит: живо, то есть существенно и действенно, и *на какую бы душу ни пало, - причиняет удары*. Заметь его приспособление, как *он вспомнил о мече и ударе, обычных и известных нам, - и это для того, чтобы из этого показать нам превосходство силы слова Божия*.


я вдруг вспомнила, что сейчас у нас "Безголовое общество" - якобы "нет брахманов", ли как говорят "нет святых". что сомнительно... в ИСККОН есть святые (их святейшества - вся слава им ;-) и дандаваты и все мои благословения и молитвы за них. да и вообще за весь иСККОН, и за всех людей во всем мире... Я ЖЕЛАЮ ВСЕМ СЧАСТЬЯ - как учил Торсунов. спасибо и ему ;-) Торсунов ки Джай... "Я желаю всем счастья ки джай" ;-) )




> Оно проникает до разделения души и духа.
> 
> Говорит нечто страшное, или что слово Божие дух отделяет от души и оставляет ее лишенной происходящей от него святости, что Господь и назвал в Евангелии рассечением (Мф. 24:51). Ибо, как царь с начальника, совершившего преступление, прежде снимает пояс и достоинство, и тогда уже наказывает, так и в этом случае человек лишается духовного достоинства, потом наказывается. Или что оно проникает и самые бестелесные существа. Некоторые поняли это слово, по моему мнению, несообразно с намерением самого апостола: что слово Божие, вошедши в душу, разделяет и расчленяет ее на части, делая ее способной к восприятию и содержанию тайны. Ибо, как стрела, рассекая тело, проникает таким образом в него, так и слово, если бы не разделило соединенные части души, то не могло бы войти в нее.


обратите внимание на слова - "слово Божие, вошедши в душу, разделяет и расчленяет ее на части"

почему мы боимся Слова Божьего (святого имени)?




> Толкования на Иак. 2:19
> Свт. Кесарий Арелатский
> Ты веруешь, что Бог един: хорошо делаешь; и бесы веруют, и трепещут
> 
> Кто верит и не делает, то апостол сказал, что тот обладает верою демонов. Ведь если кто верит и не делает, то называется подобным демонам; неверующий - пусть бы кто из вас и надеялся [на спасение] - должен быть осужден.


значит Майкл Джексон был педофилом? якобы верил в ИСККОН (как бес) - но трепещет \ трепетал ? ;-)




> Блж. Августин
> Ты веруешь, что Бог един: хорошо делаешь; и бесы веруют, и трепещут
> 
> Ибо те, кто верит и поступает согласно истинной вере, живы, а не мертвы; те же, кто не верит или верит подобно демонам, трепеща’ и ведя при этом дурную жизнь, исповедуя Сына Божьего, но любви не имея, должны считаться скорее мертвыми.
> 
> Трактат на Евангелие от Иоанна.


помните о ходячих мертвецах?




> Кроме того, Прабхупада попросил преданных проповедовать на Маврикии и проводить Ратха-ятру в Дурбане, где живет много индийцев.
> Когда они ушли, Пушта Кришна Махараджа заметил, с каким энтузиазмом они собираются проповедовать. Прабхупада улыбнулся: «Да, это настоящая жизнь. *Человек, который любит проповедовать – на самом деле живет. А все остальные – ходячие мертвец*ы».


в этом проблема... мы все - мертвецы, потому тчо не проповедуем! весь мир, вся Земля - мертвая, населена "мертвецами" почти на 100% - кроме проповедников... это очень печально и лдаже страшно себе представить как всё плохо... (как ад, или как на кладбище, на котором ожили скелеты и повставали)... помните Майкла Джексона - мертвецы в клипе Триллер?
- https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sOnqjkJTMaA
см с 6-й минуты, когда показывают кладбище (это просто иллюстрация того, что Прабхупада сказал "все остальные – ходячие мертвецы")

мораль и вопрос такие: если Майкл Джексон мог танцевать с мертвецами, то почему ИСККОН не может танцевать со всем населением Земного шара в совместной санкиртане (сделать ходя бы один день в году, когда все выходят на санкиртану во всех городах и селах - одновременно)...

есть такой фильм - "танец с волками"... если мы подобны животным (по Дарвину), - то как нас заставить танцевать (киртан), если нет вкуса?

----------


## Андрей Татауров

Екатерина, про нападки на ИСККОН все лежит на видном месте. - http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=18142

----------


## Екатерина Мирная

> Про Майкла Джексона не фейк - хуже. 
> В США все его клипы и песни уже запрещены из-за его педофилии.


Скажите, а вот эта информация из Википедии о Его святейшестве Киртан-Ананде Махарадже - подтверждена ИСККОН?:



> Киртанана?нда Сва?ми (англ. Kirtanananda Swami), также известен как Сва?ми Бхактипа?да;[1] имя при рождении — Кит Го?рдон Хэм, 
> 
> В 1959 году Кит с отличием окончил Мэривиллский колледж в Теннесси, получив степень бакалавра наук по истории. Он был лучшим в своём классе (состоявшем из 117 студентов) и, благодаря этому, получил стипендию Центра Вудро Вильсона на изучение американской истории в Университете Северной Каролины в Чапел-Хилл, где и учился в течение трёх лет. Там Кит подружился со студентом английского языка Ховардом Уилером, с которым у него вскоре завязались гомосексуальные отношения.
> 
> https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9A...B0%D0%BC%D0%B8


действительно ли Его Святейшество имел гомосексуальные контакты до прихода в сознание Кришны (а с приходом - стал строго следовать 4 безгрешным принципам)?

Можно ли верить Википедии? Ведь она так популярна (я ей постоянно пользуюсь)... Она постоянно в первых результатах поиска выскакивает...

я спрашиваю не к тому, чтобы покритиковать... просто хочу знать, это "задокументированный факт", о его гомосексуальных отношениях, или же это спекуляция (фейк)?

----------


## Екатерина Мирная

> Екатерина, про нападки на ИСККОН все лежит на видном месте. - http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=18142


О, спасибо... Вот кстати из вашей ссылки (Враджендры Кумара):



> И без крепкого фундамента шастр и личного духовного опыта, ум мечется, как лодка, не имеющая пристанища.


а я вдруг вспомнила:



> Мы все - в одной лодке!


потому нельзя поливать друг друга грязью... мы все - одна большая семья (всё человечество)... Кстати раньше в ведические времена вся Земля называлась Бхаратой, БхаратаВаршей, как оказалось... А раз так, то, если Индия - святая дхама - то мы все индусы + жители святой дхамы, и не должны искать недостатки ни в одном человеке, а то может оказаться что этот человек станет нашим "врагом" - и не поможет гребти с нами вместе в сторону освободжения - через океан самсары...

но нас держит якорь наших анартх... желание выискивать "гниль", испражения как муха (хотя что интересно, есть же и коровий навоз - он очищает)...

Вопрос важный

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Екатерина, у вас очень много вопросов. Пожалуйста, начните для каждого из них новые темы в соответствующих разделах. Оффтоп из этой темы будет удаляться.

----------


## Sharada d.d.

> преданные любят делить всех людей на две категории - "божественные и демонические натуры"


к слову..."божественные-демонические" натуры НЕ равно определению "преданный-не преданный" в какой либо религиозной организации. среди верующих полно демонических натур. 
среди неверующих есть божественные натуры. хотя в этом не уверена. божественные натуры (в душе) признают волю Бога, демонические-волю себя самого. в этом разница. не зависимо от принадлежности к религиозному обществу или к агностикам. 
это тип сознания,эгрегор,так скажем.

----------


## Sharada d.d.

> Оппонентам насчет М.Д.: владельцам американских радио-станций и TV каналов наверное надо было испросить вашего уникального "здравого"  мнения ?
> 
> Информации из США о том, что все его песни уже запрещены для трансляции в США, недостаточно, чтобы ваш здравый смысл возобладал?
> 
> *Для особо разумных размещаю ссылку второй раз, статья с предыдущей страницы* - 
> с полным обзором ситуации, от русской службы BBC   : 
> 
> 
> 
> https://rus.postimees.ee/6541344/may...ya-s-etim-zhit



эти статьи и запрещения ничего для меня не значат. я не верю. запретить могли по любой другой причине. все эти гонения начались после песни и клипа Earth Song, как призыва к защите природы и прочей деятельности, которая не нравится потребителям природных богатств на уровне правительств. Народ последовал бы за таким известным человеком, и его надо было очернить. 
вот в это я верю. ради выгоды и президентов убивают, и самолеты взрывают, спихивая на террористов, и население стран в тихую уничтожают. что им до "какого то" артиста.

----------


## Александр Н

> Екатерина, у вас очень много вопросов. Пожалуйста, начните для каждого из них новые темы в соответствующих разделах. Оффтоп из этой темы будет удаляться.


На данный момент их уже 37...
Матаджи пользуется форумом как гуглом. Но с гуглом поспорить нельзя, а здесь можно.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> То, что песни запрещены, понятно.


А почему - не понятно? 




> Но делать вывод о том, что он педофил, только со слов двух мужиков, которые почему то только сейчас, спустя 10 лет после смерти МД решили  в этом "признаться" ?


Почему "только сейчас". Вы статью-то вообще читали? 

По-вашему, там в США все глупцы - медиа-магнаты, журналисты, психологи, общественность, родители. 
А вы здесь умный. 
Они *там* не разобрались, а вы *здесь* разобрались.  

При этом, по вашему посту видно, что вы даже ничего не знаете о поведении жертв. 
Даже этого не знаете, но при этом думаете, что можете делать правильные выводы.  

Песни теперь запрещены потому, что настало время, что в США стали строжайше к этой теме относиться. 
Во всех этих случаях и родителей надо судить, потому что родители всегда знают, что происходит. 
И молчат по разным причинам, в том числе молчат, когда молчание оплачено.  

В странах третьего мира на такое отношение к детям, как сейчас в США, нельзя рассчитывать. 
Ваша страннейшая для любого ориентирующегося в теме разумного человека реакция - лишнее подтверждение тому, в какой стране мы живем. 

Некоторым проще верить (вот именно что верить) в мировой заговор (ага) и очернение актера, который посмертно якобы может повести за собой каких-то американских активистов, чем включить мозг, сопоставить факты и признать разумное объяснение его странностей.   




> Каждый выбирает сам, кому или чему верить.


Это не вопрос веры, знаете ли. Существуют четкие психологические портреты. 
Еще раз: не считайте себя, жителей страны третьего мира,  умнее и опытнее жителей США в вопросах, когда дело касается отклонений от нормы, - это крайне нелепо.

----------


## Екатерина Мирная

> 1 к слову..."божественные-демонические" натуры НЕ равно определению "преданный-не преданный" в какой либо религиозной организации. 
> 2 среди верующих полно демонических натур. 
> 3 среди неверующих есть божественные натуры. хотя в этом не уверена. 
> 4 божественные натуры (в душе) признают волю Бога, демонические-волю себя самого. в этом разница. не зависимо от принадлежности к религиозному обществу или к агностикам. 
> 5 это тип сознания,эгрегор,так скажем.


1 Карна и Бхишма и Дрона же тоже преданные - но на стороне против Кришны-Пандавов... но все они - божественные натуры, как я понимаю... но готовы даже убивать друг друга в крайнем случае...
2 я думаю, лучше говорить только о представителях других религий (ну или ком-то вне ИСККОН). тогда если они отвергают авторитет Вед, Прабхупады - они можно сказать - настика - неверующие в ведических Богов, "атеисты" (то есть как бы "демоны")...
3 но даже среди отвергающих Веды есть "божественные натуры"... скорее это относится к "санскритским религиям" типа джайнизма и буддизма (и видимо сикхизма). они отвергают Веды, но вроде ближе к идеям Вед, чем христианство, ислам, иудаизм...
4 "демонические" (настика) могут признавать авторитет Иеговы\Бога-Отца\Аллаха-Элохима, который прямым текстом говорит что любит кушать мясо коров. Для нас это неприемлимо и равносильно адскому греху... то есть я к тому, что они признают не столько себя, сколько какие-то "неведические силы".
и, что каксается божественных натур, то Боги-то в каком-то смысле - разные в разных религиях... какжется, что "Бог - один", как солнце - одно, просто по-разному называется - Сурья, sun и т д. А на деле - совсем разные религии, совсем разные обхекты поклонения у всех... Совсем разным людям молятся и поклонятся в разных религиях... кажется издалека, что любой свет в доме ночью\вечером - одинаковый... а присмотревшись окажется, что лампочки - разные. то есть разные источники света (это к словам Прабхупады, что даже источники света могут иметь пятна, но не нужно на этом акцентировать внимание- на негативе)... а вот яркость разных источников света - сколько дает какая религия света Истины - вот это интересно. есть градации - факт...
5 как вы соотносите эгрегор с ведическими понятиями? как эгрегор называется на санскрите?

----------


## Андрей Татауров

Уважаемая Раджа Кумари, не собираюсь с вами спорить. Я глубоко не погружался в тему, так как не особо интересна для меня. Статью читал, доказательств там нет. Если у вас есть, приведите их, пожалуйста. Есть фильмы, опровергающие фильм "Покидая Неверленд". Все же в данном случае вера на первом месте. В инете столько всего)

----------


## Андрей Татауров

Братья Майкла Джексона Тито, Марлон и Джеки, а также племянник Тадж Джексон, отвергли обвинения в том, что Майкл растлевал детей, сделанные в фильме "Покидая Неверлэнд".

По словам Таджа, поведение его дяди могло некоторым людям показаться странным, но оно было "совершенно невинным". "Его наивность оказалась для него гибельной", - сказал он.

По словам брата Майкла Марлона, "нет ни одной улики", которая бы подтверждала сделанные обвинения.

Братья Майкла Джексона Тито, Марлон и Джеки, а также племянник Тадж Джексон, отвергли обвинения в том, что Майкл растлевал детей, сделанные в фильме "Покидая Неверлэнд".

По словам Таджа, поведение его дяди могло некоторым людям показаться странным, но оно было "совершенно невинным". "Его наивность оказалась для него гибельной", - сказал он.

По словам брата Майкла Марлона, "нет ни одной улики", которая бы подтверждала сделанные обвинения.

_Тем временем управляющие имуществом Майкла Джексона указали в пресс-релизе, что ранее и Робсон, и Сейфчак "дали под присягой показания, что ничего подобного не происходило".

"Они не предъявили никаких независимых подтверждений и совершенно никаких доказательств в поддержку своих обвинений, что означает, что весь фильм ["Покидая Неверлэнд"] целиком держится на том, что говорят два лжесвидетеля", - говорится в заявлении._
https://www.bbc.com/russian/news-47413317

----------


## Екатерина Мирная

вот так рождаются слухи. испорченный телефон





а вот парампара - это совсем другое. но многим хочется чтобы было смешно, как в испорченном телефоне

----------


## Екатерина Мирная

> Про Майкла Джексона не фейк - хуже. 
> В США все его клипы и песни уже запрещены из-за его педофилии. Есть кто-нибудь на форуме, кто бы сообщил админам этого сайта?


Это что! Дворкин так вообще Прабхупаду назвал педофилом (на официальном своём форуме iriney) (*за такое можно бы и в суд на Дворкина подать*) (хотя обвинение в педофилии - уже не так страшно как обзывательство Прабхупады "демоном" другим священником РПЦ). Он рисует такую картину Нового Вриндавана, что это якобы "райский остров Джерси VIP-геев\педофилов для оргий" как у милиардера Джеффри Эдвард Эпштейна (друга президента Америки Трампа). 



> «Остров Джерси был раем для VIP-педофилов» 
> 
> Эдвард Хит – предшественник Маргарет Тэтчер, скончавшийся в 2005 году в возрасте 90 лет. бывший премьер-министр Великобритании 
> 
> Британской полиции было известно, что премьер-министр насиловал детей на личной яхте, но *расследование было запрещено*
> 
> Эдвард любил заходить на остров Джерси на своей яхте. Влиятельный консерватор посещал приюты и детские дома, администрации которых отпускали с ним детей на морские прогулки. «Делал он это часто. Но вот что интересно — иногда дети возвращались обратно, а иногда — нет! И никого это не волновало!» — возмущается американка
> 
> В 2008 приют От-де-ла-Гаранн взорвал Британию откровениями выживших мальчиков, всё руководство оказалось педофилами, превратившими сирот в детский бордель. 
> ...






> Богемская роща (англ. Bohemian Grove)
> 
> В Богемском клубе много людей искусства, особенно *музыкантов*, а также высокопоставленных деловых лидеров, правительственных чиновников (включая американских президентов) и издателей СМИ. Исключительной особенностью клуба является то, *что очередь в члены клуба — около 15 лет*. 
> *
> Богемская роща особенно известна Манхэттенским проектом, который обсуждался именно там в сентябре 1942 года и впоследствии привёл к созданию атомной бомбы.* 
> 
> 15 июля 2000 года Алекс Джонс и Майк Хансон поставили в Богемской роще две скрытые видеокамеры и засняли ритуал жертвоприношения на плёнку. В своём документальном фильме Джонс утверждает, что *большая группа членов участвует в* *«древнем люциферском, вавилонском ритуале поклонения статуе Совы»*. 
> 
> Так, *я там видел кое-что прямо из Видений средневекового живописца Иеронима Босха — Ад*: горящие металлические кресты, священники в красных и чёрных одеждах с первосвященником в серебряной одежде с красной накидкой, горящее тело, кричащее от боли, гигантскому каменному филину. И во всём этом участвовали мировые лидеры, банкиры. Это было полным безумием.
> ...






> Вот цитата из письма мальчика, выросшего в ОСК:
> 
> Попытка вновь напомнить о кошмарах гурукулы – это самая жестокая вещь, которую можно сделать подростку. Я пытаюсь забыть все ужасы, которым мы подвергались во имя Бога, физические избиения, психологическое преследование, постоянные изнасилования... Меня изнасиловал тот самый учитель, который также изнасиловал моего брата во Франции, мою сестру по матери заставили пить ее собственную мочу в Далласе, мой отчим перевозил деньги от продажи наркотиков из Лас-Вегаса в Лос-Анджелес. Мою мать заставили выйти замуж против ее воли. Гуру моего младшего брата был убит всемирным лидером санкиртана. И ты хочешь, чтобы я продолжал в том же духе? Или ты просто поместишь меня в список неизбежных потерь...? На самом деле, если ты не знаешь, таких, как я, тысячи по всему миру


https://www.iskconchildprotection.org/




> K?rtan?nanda acknowledged that, before becoming a Hare Krishna, he had had a homosexual relationship with Wheeler for many years, which was documented in the film Holy Cow Swami, a 1996 documentary by Jacob Young. 
> 
> A clip of K?rtan?nanda with the court transcript in which he was asked, "Back in the 1950s and early 60s, were you homosexual?", and his response ("Yes.") can be seen here (нерабочая ссылка) on YouTube
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kirtanananda_Swami


как правильно говорит Враджендра Кумар пр.: не надо выискивать пятна на светиле ИСККОН.

Это всё взрывает мне мозг - как атомная бомба

----------


## Екатерина Мирная

> Джу?лиус Ро?берт О?ппенгеймер. Широко известен как научный руководитель Манхэттенского проекта, в рамках которого в годы Второй мировой войны разрабатывались первые образцы ядерного оружия; из-за этого Оппенгеймера часто называют «отцом атомной бомбы». Aтомная бомба была впервые испытана в Нью-Мексико в июле 1945 года; позже Оппенгеймер вспоминал, что в тот момент ему пришли в голову слова из Бхагавадгиты: «Я — смерть, разрушитель миров» 
> 
> Оппенгеймер сказал эти слова в телевизионном документальном фильме «Решение взорвать бомбу» (The Decision to Drop the Bomb, 1965). Он сначала произнёс оригинал на санскрите, а затем — свой перевод. В его переводе: Now, I am become Death, the destroyer of worlds; обычно переводят не destroyer, а shatterer. Впервые в печати эта фраза появилась в Time за 8 ноября 1948 года[12]. Позже она была процитирована в книге Роберта Юнга «Ярче тысячи солнц. Повествование об ученых-атомниках» 1958 года[13][14], в основу которой было положено интервью с Робертом Оппенгеймером[15]. Сказав «Я — смерть», Оппенгеймер последовал здесь за своим учителем санскрита, Артуром Райдером, и отступил от канонического перевода Бхагавадгиты: «Я — время». Такой вариант имеет повод для существования и редко, но встречается
> https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9E...B5%D1%80%D1%82











> Бхагавад Гита 4.7
> Кришна: Когда наступает упадок религии и преобладание беззакония и безбожия, тогда Я Сам нисхожу, о потомок Бхараты.
> 
> Кришна пришел как Святое Имя - Шрила Прабхупада 
> http://smaranam.ru/lections/lection-6360






> Шрила Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами
> 2006.09.06 - Одесса. ШБ.11.2.37. Проявление лжи
> 
>  Карна сидел на берегу Ганги, Кунти подошла к нему и попросила вспомнить, кто его мать. Она сказала: «Я, Кунти, - твоя мать, а ты – мой старший сын! Я рассталась с тобой, когда ты был младенцем. Теперь вернись ко мне!» Карна ответил: «Нет, женщина! Надо было раньше приходить. Ты мне не мать и к Пандавам я не пойду. Единственное я обещаю, что у тебя всегда будет пять сыновей. Я не буду убивать никого из твоих сыновей, кроме Арджуны. Если я не убью Арджуну, то он убьет меня. В любом случае, у тебя будет пять сыновей!» Смысл этой истории очень важен для каждого из нас. На самом деле наш отец – Кришна, а мать наша – священные писания, говорят нам: «Ты – сын Бога! Твое истинное положение – быть повелителем, быть абсолютно свободным!» Мы отвечаем: «НЕТ!», потому что привязаны к образу, который сами себе создали. Подобно этому Карна, создавший себе образ «героя – страдальца», говорит: «Пусть лучше меня убьют, но к Пандавам я не пойду!» *Мы все хотим быть героями, но героями здесь, в лагере Дурйодханы! В чем заключается наше геройство в лагере Дурйодханы? В том, что мы хотим наслаждаться в материальном мире.* В материальном мире люди обычно гордятся своими наслаждениями, подвигами, похождениями. Это образ героя, который люди себе создают. Они герои здесь, в материальном мире. Тот, кто лучше всех наслаждается, тот и герой. В материальном мире есть два образа, к которым люди привязаны: это герой и страдалец- мученик. Когда человек наслаждается, он герой, когда страдает – мученик. И к тому, и к другому он одинаково привязан. Кришна говорит нам: «Ты не принадлежишь к этому миру, приходи ко мне, я отдам тебе все духовное царство!» Мы отвечаем : Нет, я лучше тут с Дурйодханой помру, пусть я буду страдальцем! Дайте мне пострадать!» Вот в чем наша проблема!В этом проблема Карны, когда он говорит, что больше привязан к образу, который сам создал. Такая проблема есть и у Арджуны. Но Арджуна послушал Кришну, тогда как Карна предпочел лучше умереть, но не быть «предателем» Дурйодханы. Вы когда-нибудь слышали обвинения в свой адрес о том, что вы предали материальную жизнь, родителей, семью, страну, религию? Вот чего испугался Карна. Он сказал, что не может этого сделать. Лучше он умрет там, с Дурйодханой, чем выйдет победителем здесь с Кришной. Это первая проблема, с которой мы сталкиваемся в материальной жизни. Мы не хотим в духовный мир! Как сказал однажды Юлий Цезарь: «Лучше быть первым человеком в деревне, чем вторым в Риме». Так же и мы говорим: «Лучше быть первым в материальном мире, чем вторым, после Кришны в духовном».
> 
> http://www.goswami.ru/#!audio/3660





> Я - всепоглощающая смерть и созидательное начало всего, чему суждено появиться на свет. Из женщин Я Слава, Удача, Красноречие, Память, Разум, Целеустремленность и Терпение.
> 
> https://www.vedabase.com/ru/bg/10/34
> 
> Бг 10.25 — Из великих мудрецов Я Бхригу, а среди звуков *Я трансцендентный звук ом.* *Из жертвоприношений Я повторение святых имен [джапа],* а из недвижимого — Гималайские горы.
> Бг 10.26 — Из деревьев Я баньян, а* из мудрецов среди полубогов — Нарада.* Из Гандхарвов Я Читраратха, а среди совершенных живых существ Я мудрец Капила.
> Бг 10.27 — Среди скакунов Я Уччайхшрава, появившийся на свет во время пахтанья океана. Среди могучих слонов Я Айравата, а среди людей — царь.
> Бг 10.28 — Из оружия Я молния, среди коров Я сурабхи. *Из причин появления потомства Я Кандарпа, бог любви,* а среди змеев Я Васуки.
> Бг 10.29 — Среди многоглавых нагов Я Ананта, а среди обитателей вод — полубог Варуна. Среди предков Я Арьяма, а* среди вершащих правосудие — Яма, повелитель смерти.*
> ...





> Бг 11.4 — Если Ты думаешь, что я способен созерцать Твою вселенскую форму, о Господь, владыка мистических сил, то, прошу, яви мне Свой образ безграничной вселенской души.
> 
> Бг 11.8 — Но поскольку ты не сможешь увидеть Меня своими нынешними глазами, Я наделю тебя божественным зрением. Узри же Мое мистическое могущество!
> 
> Бг 11.10-11 — Арджуна увидел во вселенской форме бесчисленное множество зевов, бесчисленное множество глаз и удивительных видений. Господь, облаченный в небесные одежды и украшения, вздымал над Собой разнообразное божественное оружие. Тело Его было украшено небесными гирляндами и умащено божественными благовонными маслами. Все, что предстало перед Арджуной, было дивным, *ослепительным*, *безграничным* и всеохватывающим.
> 
> Бг 11.12 — *Если бы на небе разом взошли сотни тысяч солнц, их свет мог бы сравниться с сиянием Верховного Господа* в Его вселенской форме.
> 
> Бг 11.17 — Твое ослепительное сияние подобно бушующему огню или нестерпимо яркому солнечному свету; заливая собой все, оно мешает мне видеть Тебя. И все же, куда я ни брошу взгляд, везде я вижу Твой сверкающий образ, увенчанный коронами, с палицами и дисками в руках.
> ...

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Уважаемая Раджа Кумари, не собираюсь с вами спорить. Я глубоко не погружался в тему, так как не особо интересна для меня. Статью читал, доказательств там нет. Если у вас есть, приведите их, пожалуйста. Есть фильмы, опровергающие фильм "Покидая Неверленд". Все же в данном случае вера на первом месте. В инете столько всего)


Мне также не эта тема интересна, а то, что преданные реагируют на всякое такое чрезвычайно странно. 

Признаки Кали-юги : люди выбирают себе в лидеры актеров. 
Вам делать больше нечего, как защищать человека, к которому в США предъявлены такие обвинения? 
Задайте себе вопрос, зачем вы это делаете? играетесь в установление справедливости? 

Наша задача: памятование о Кришне, Кришна-катха, а не разбор жизней непонятно кого. 

Итак, какие-то глупцы в ИСККОН используют МД и прочих в целях PR ИСККОН.  
 В этой теме вам инициированные преданные объяснили, что это крайне глупо. Я также привела пример , как действовал Шрила Прабхупада в случае с Харрисоном.

Вы же считаете, что славу МД использовать допустимо, так? 
Если так, мне не о чем разговаривать, и чтобы прекратить это бессмысленное общение - вы будете в игноре.

----------


## Андрей Татауров

Я никого не защищаю. И про использование славы я вообще не писал. Я говорю лишь о том, что на основе слов двух человек выносить приговор "виновен" это неправильно. Это не доказательство вины. 
И как дело обстоит на самом деле, нам не суждено узнать. У всех разное мнение. Вот и все. Лично я не принимаю ни одну из версий.

В игнор? Я сморю, вы часто людей в игнор отправляете. Ваше право. Всего доброго вам.

----------


## Екатерина Мирная

а как насчёт молчать о недостатках, "пятнах" на светиле, и говорить только о хорошем? не только касательно преданных, а вообще касательно всех людей, всех существ?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Екатерина, из-за вашей праджалпы на форуме вы также у меня в игноре. 
Действительно, у каждого есть право выбирать круг общения. 
За долгие годы на форуме я научилась отстраняться от бессмысленного общения. 
Слава Богу, на форуме есть эта опция.

----------


## Екатерина Мирная

> Итак, какие-то глупцы в ИСККОН используют МД и прочих в целях PR ИСККОН.  
>  В этой теме вам инициированные преданные объяснили, что это крайне глупо. Я также привела пример , как действовал Шрила Прабхупада в случае с Харрисоном.
> 
> Вы же считаете, что славу МД использовать допустимо, так? 
> Если так, мне не о чем разговаривать, и чтобы прекратить это бессмысленное общение - вы будете в игноре.


Raja Kumari dasi, вы меня, прошу, извините, но почему вы так относитесь к тем, у кого есть какое-то сукрити? я знаю от махараджа одного, что даже если атеист построит колодец, и из него выпьет преданный - то атеист, этот демон, пусть даже самый ужасный из всех (Дьявол, папа-пуруша, Кали-пуруша, асруа - кто угодно, Джая и Виджая что стали Хираньякаши и Хираньякшей - кто угодно) - он получит сукрити и будет прогрессировать в сторону чистого Кришна-бхакти!

Я вот была в одном йога-центре. И там на стенах несколько десятков цитат известных людей. И актеров, и гуру, у которых возможно противоречивая репутация. Но это привлекает людей к йоге в этом центре. в том числе к бхакти-йоге - так как там проводят свои мероприятия также гуру ИСККОН. и что плохого если допустим в каком-то таком центре на стене будут висеть цитаты разных таких людей, Джексона и прочих, которые хоть раз в жизни сказали или написали что-то в правильном умонастроении в адрес бхакти-йоги? почему хотя бы за это одно предложение, за этот один маленький комплимент в адрес преданных - не любить их только за эту маленькую вещь? КРупица веры - этого может быть достаточно для Кришны в момент смерти чтоб забрать такого к себе в дух мир (как с Аджамилой).

зачем вы называете это праджалпой? даже если так, то "в праджалпе рождается истина" (слышала от одного преданного).




> Мне также не эта тема интересна, а то, что преданные реагируют на всякое такое чрезвычайно странно. 
> 
> Признаки Кали-юги : люди выбирают себе в лидеры актеров.


а что тут такого что люди реагируют на это? что ИСККОН, что Майкл Джексон, Высоцкий, Битлз - известные светила, кажем так. у каждого свои прошлые отпечатки кармические (из этой и прошлых жизней), кому-то нравится Джексон, кому-то - нет. А с другой стороны, сказано ведь: "любишь меня - так и люби мою собаку!". так? что это значит? если какая-то "священная собака" (для кого-то Джексон - чуть ли не святой. не удивительно, даже с Лениным иконы рисовали...) - предастся Кришне - то нам как-то нужно с ней дружить... если мы не любим кого-то из преданных - то Кришна нами не доволен, как тот хозяин у кого есть собака (и их миллиарды и больше) - и мы хотим подружиться с Ним... и Он обидется, если мы обидим любую "собаку"...

Я согласна, есть в сердце две собаки - хорошая и плохая. как говорят коренные жители Америки (до колонизации Евпропейцами, насколько я понимаю). не хотите ли вы сказать, что Джексон  однозначно "плохая собака", и её нельзя "кормить", даже если он написал комплимент в адрес ИСККОН? разве всё то, что грязное пишут об Майкле Джексоне - перечёркивает всё то хорошее, что он сделал? что сильнее - сила святого имени, или то плохое, что сдела человек (тем более кто знает правда это или нет, все эти гнилые слова в адрес любой души-светила)...




> Вам делать больше нечего, как защищать человека, к которому в США предъявлены такие обвинения? 
> Задайте себе вопрос, зачем вы это делаете? играетесь в установление справедливости? 
> 
> Наша задача: памятование о Кришне, Кришна-катха, а не разбор жизней непонятно кого.


я защищаю не плохое в Джексоне, а всё хорошое, что он сделал. Ведь это правда, что он написал хорошего о преданных?

и Ейнштейн писал о Бхагавад Гите читал её. что тут плохого если использовать его слова? И Лев Толстой любил Веды и вегетарианство. Другое дело - Пьер Эдель - который стал критиковать преданных. тут уже как-то посложнее. не факт что он вернётся в ИСККОН. но разве ДЖексон явно что-то говорил плохого в адрес Кришны, преданных?

или возьмём пример того же Ганди. тот считается чуть ли не святым каждым индусом. ведь он отвоевал независимость Индии! разве это плохо? но поплатился жизнью. умер от выстрела. в момент смерти сказал "РАМ!"... И Прабхупада сказал - Ганди попал в рай... к сожалению, лишь в рай...
потому что Прабхупада сказал: "Ганди однажды сказал, что Кришна - это "иллюзия моего ума""...

вы всё правильно говорите. но нужно понимать кто человек на самом деле, и как он относится к Кришне, преданным? просто из лести он говорит им хорошие слова? может быть Эдель был таким? ну как ... "гадкий утёнок"... не такой как всё... и его выбросили из ИСККОН. а он думает что он лебедь... но у каждого есть что-то хорошее, что это человек сделал. ну, упал, ушёл из ИСККОН - ладно, у всех бывает... Тот же Аджамила - был хорошим преданным, упал. ушёл из общества преданных. ну у кого не бывает. но в момент смерти вспомнил об Нараяне. О ком будет думать Эдель в момент смерти - не известно. Вдруг он вспомнит о Кришне без оскорблений? так почему бы не молиться за него, и за всех, кто хоть однажды что-то сказал хорошего в адрес преданных? пусть из лести или в шутку... ведь даже это ... почти на уровне чистого повторения святого имени... ну или... хотя бы нама-абхаса... разве не этому нас учат?

а вот если бы вы жили во времена Аджамилы, что бы вы сказали? ну упал, ужас какой! вот он падший, женился на блуднице (хотя он и она были йогами в прошлой жизни)... знаете историю из Вед, как один брахман проклинал блудницу, и в итоге они сгорели, и она попала на небо (может быть в дух мир, или в рай, я не поняла), а он вроде как в ад... так чего мы добьемся если будем критиковать преданны? или даже непреданных? ну какая-то блудница, или какой-то Аджамила, Майкл Джексон... и сколько таких? да таких большинство! поголовно у каждого есть какой-то грех... и что - критиковать каждого за всё плохое? что тогда? Ленин даже говорил: "если два идеалиста критикуют друг друга - то побеждает атеизм (материализм)"... зачем нам это нужно? выискывать недостатки в ком-то, тем более в тех, кто сказал комплименты о преданных?




> Вам делать больше нечего, как защищать человека, к которому в США предъявлены такие обвинения? 
> Задайте себе вопрос, зачем вы это делаете? играетесь в установление справедливости? 
> Наша задача: памятование о Кришне, Кришна-катха, а не разбор жизней непонятно кого.


ну, если посмотреть шире - то первое - это сострадание. во всякие подобных случаях есть жертвы. есть виноватые - кто жертв так или иначе "опускал". если говорить об ДЖексоне - я не знаю что там было. Если говорить о Новом Вриндаване - то тоже не знаю. я могу пользоваться только доступными книгами или что хуже - сайтами. хотя иногда книга может быть хуже чем сайт, - это не важно. важно кто пишет это всё. а где это печатается - в интернет или в книге, журнале, газете - это уже другое. это разговор о форме а не сути.

а суть такая, что был суд над Гитой. и было аналогичное в Америке, в Новом Вриндаване. я имею ввиду какие-то процессы над кем-то провинившимся в тех или иных отклонений от строгих стандартов ИСККОН. заметьте: строгих. да, и эта строгость часто людей напрягает. почему? да потому что мы все не свтые и падаем. "человеку свойственно ошибаться" - говорят великие люди. и мы все люди - не исключения из этих правил. ну разве моет нам повезло что безгрешные, святые... 

а раз так... то что делать, если кто упал? ну вот допустим буквально подумать, что такое падение? ребенок учится ходить... он то и дело может упасть, - и идёт не на двух ногах - а на четвереньках. и люди смеются (посмотрите как Кришна ползал маленьким в детстве - забавно и весело)... 

но если ребенок хочет научиться ходить (я уже не о Боге, а смертных людях), то ему нужно пройти тренировку. или если это плавание - надо учиться плыть. если это гадкий утёнок - надо научиться летать - хотя всю жизнь он думал, что ему это противопоказано, и это "не его природа"... знакомо? вы учились ездить на велосипеде? получилось с первого раза? а на автомобиле? на мотоцикле? и как - без сдачи на права - вам разрешат кататься?

тогда почему мы относимся к людям так, как будто мы "суд в последней инстанции", и знаем (как экстрасены-йоги или как сам Кришна) всё-всё-всё о каждом, на все 100%? ведь не знаем. и никогда не узнаем. всезнание нам недоступно. как бы нам не хотелось знать всё - не получится. только БОг знает всё.

на самом деле, для меня лично эта тема - это возможность поговорить об мотиваторах. зачем? ну а почему бы и нет? даже если лично мне ДЖексон, к примеру, не очень интересен в плане его творчества, но если он как-то сказал что-то хорошее о преданных - то почему бы это не использовать как рекламу - для своих родственников? вот взять распечатать это письмо Джексона - пусть родственник почитает. или незнакомый человек, которому можно бы попроповедовать... а что? 

взять такие же цитаты Харрисона, Эйнштейна, Высоцкого (или хотя бы вспоминания о нём - тоже неплохо)... с фотографиями (хорошо - если рядом какой-то преданный - если это конечно не фотомонтаж)... и это всё добавляет больше уважения в лице общества... не так ли?

и так прикинуть - такие-то и такие десятки, сотни людей - в т ч известных, у которых миллионы вероятно "последователей" (ПОКЛОННИКОВ) - они что-то хорошее сделали для ИСККОН, дляпреданных. так надо этому радоваться... а о плохом в таких "книгах", журналах, газетах, сайтах - не писать... а только о хорошем. сплетням не место в таких изданиях (электронным в т ч)... вы понимаете к чему я?

возьмите какое-то другое светило. Пушкина, к примеру. ну, думаю знают его во всм мире, так? переводили на разные языки. и разные известные лидеры общества что-то говрят хорошее в адрес Пушкина. собираются на международные дни творчества (допустим это день рождения Пушкина и т д)... и издается книжечка - вот - во всём мире люди любят Пушкина. Россию. (ну а внашем случае - ИСККОН)... так зачем тогда самим подставлять палки в сви колеса - критиковать своих же - тех, кто комплименты пишет\говорит в адрес ИСККОН?




> мы все - в одной лодке


знакомые слова? мы все хотим переплыть океан самсары... а раз так, то нужно учиться плавать! а вы вспомните, когда вы хотели чему-то научиться... у вас всегда достаточно было мотиваторов?

вспомните Стива Джобза - основателя Apple. Да, ну почему-то он попал на обложку Плейбоя. ну вроде как грязь - ложка дегтя в бочке мёда. но и Прабхупада общался с редактором плейбоя. и что теперь? не всё так однозначно, как может показаться на первый взгляд.

И Джобз допустим очень хорошо отозвался об ИСККОН. как он ходил в храм очень часто - кушал прасад... и стал вегетарианцем... ну что-то ему не понравилось(может быть Новый Вриндаван) - стал буддистом. вроде как ему показалось, что "в буддизме больше ненасилия, чем в движении Господа Чайтаньи". ну, это его логическая ошибка. не в этом суть. мы же не подражаем во всём каким-то великим людерам общества - миллионерам, или тем у кого миллионы поклонников "фанатов" - Джексону. не об этом же речь. а говорим лишь о хорошем... как в песне "Рзовый фламинго"




> Думай о хорошем. только о хорошем


если я правильно поняла философию преданных, то любой кто произнёс слово "Кришна" - уже преданный. и его нельзя критиковать... искать пятна на светиле. нуможет быть он маленькое светило, как светлячок...

звезда на небе светит - и кажется, что света мало от нее... а откуда мы знаем? может быть мы плохо знаем человка, это светило - чтобы сказать определённо что к чему, кто есть кто, что да как (что где когда)... и критикую мы всегда рискуем. особенно тем, кто симпатизирует преданным. или симпатизировал хотя бы однажды в жизни. 

даже миг в обществе преданных - может привести к совершенству, не так ли? 

поэтому мне странно, как вы  Raja Kumari dasi, называете это праджалпой... а ведь это хорошая тренировка - чтобы потом павильно относиться к непреданным... а чём им говорить. о чём не говорить... кого и за что прославлять или нет... и очень хорошо это ОТРАБОТАТЬ на понятных всем примерам. Джексон, кстати, хороший пример...

Со стороны, если вы критикуете Джексона, то может показаться, что вы потом будете так же критиковать и других в ИСККОН за что-то похоже (того же Кртан-ананду Свами)... хотя он святой!

----------


## Светлана )

> Raja Kumari dasi, вы меня, прошу, извините, но почему вы так относитесь к тем, у кого есть какое-то сукрити? 
> ...
> Со стороны, если вы критикуете Джексона, то может показаться, что вы потом будете так же критиковать и других в ИСККОН за что-то похоже (того же Кртан-ананду Свами)... хотя он святой!


С Джексоном всё непонятно пока, а что известно из авторитетных источников о Киртанананде? Он потом покаялся или искупление совершал- или считал, что так и надо поступать, как он делал? Есть ли какие-то официальные( не слухи) правдивые данные о нём? Для многих преданных это вопрос не слепой веры, а понимания ситуации.

----------


## Екатерина Мирная

> а что известно из авторитетных источников о Киртанананде? Он потом покаялся или искупление совершал- или считал, что так и надо поступать, как он делал? Есть ли какие-то официальные( не слухи) правдивые данные о нём? Для многих преданных это вопрос не слепой веры, а понимания ситуации.


я явно - не авторитетный источник. но для меня выглядит ситауция так, что он падал, поднимался, опять совершал служение - до конца жизни. а люди что были рядом его защищали. когда Киртанананду хотели убить. Ну и как бы защищали они скорее всего его как святого, как руководителя\лидера Нового Вриндавана. Ну и судя по всему они его не правильно поняли (когда убивали агрессоров). За что если - и он и они. Нью Вриндаван исключили из ИСККОН (на всякий случай). Потом все преданные вышли из тюрьмы - Нью Вриндаван вернули в ИСККОН. я не знаю, что это за "лила" - Кришна ведь тоже в тюрьме родился. И его родители сидели в тюрьме. Прахладу бросал отец (Хираньякашипу) по сути в тюрьму. Наверное надо так понимать, что это такой уровень преданности, когда у "тебя" (как у Е.С.Киртанананды Свами) - нет врагов, но они могу "тебя" считать таким. 

Я смотрю это как на историю с Аджмилой. вроде то же самое. Был хорошим преданным (что Аджамила, что Киртан-ананда), упал, поднялся - пошел дальше. вернулся в духовный мир (ну Аджамила - точно, Киртанананда - не знаю, может быть опять родился для очищения?)...

Кстати, я не знаю что там было с основателями христианства, но что-то похожее. Схватили Исуса, распяли, а тех, кто с ним были заодно - ловили и в тюрьмы сажали. и вроде кого-то тоже убивали. через какое-то время - лете через несколько сот, или через 2000 - буду смотреть на ти истории как на истории основателей христианства... И апостолов преследовали (первых и ближайших учеников Иисуса)...




> Преследования христиан в Римской империи
> 
> Преследования христиан в Римской империи начались в I веке н. э. c описанных в Новом Завете гонений от иудеев и продолжались с разной интенсивностью в течение до 313 года
> 
> Среди прочего, гонения сформировали культ святых и мучеников, способствовали быстрому распространению новой религии, появлению апологетической литературы
> 
> https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9F...80%D0%B8%D0%B8


Я думаю, что вполне вероятно по аналогии с христианскими историями (а также как при Чайтанье - мусульмане пытались помешать этому движению) - точно так же была устроена какая-то провокация против ИСККОН, - в Новом Вридаване. Я тлько знаю историю, что Киртан-ананде угрожали убить его. Прям во время лекции\пограммы в Новом Вриндаване - ворвались люди с оружием, и конечно все были в шоке. Когда говрят "руки вверх", а у вас в руках только чётки (в лучшем случае, а может быть где-то лежат в стороне), то что делать? Киратан-ананде сказали, чтобы он копал себе могилу (насколько я слышала), ему чудом удалось выжить - он повторял свытые имена Бога (как и во времена Бхакти Сиддханты Сарасвати - это была война, и к нему пришли чтобы ... пардон, расстрелять. или может быть это был Бхакти Винод Тзакур, чточно не помню. и он взял чтки говорит, ок, я буду повторять свтые имена - а вы стреляйте. и они испугались и опустили оружие и ушли)... 

и что-то похожее произошло в Новом Вриндаване. Точно так же как Иисуса хотели схватить и распять - было что-то похоже в Новом Вридаване. Только Иису сказал - ладно - распинайте. У Иисуса был один ученик апостол - он взял меч и отрубил агресору. Но Иисус ухо исцелил, "приклеил" обратно. И сказал - "не надо насилия - опусти меч". Я думаю, Киртан-ананда тоже был против насилия.

Но мне кажется всё произошло по сценарию ислама. Когда мусульмане, помня опыт предыдущего из пророка (Иисуса) - не хотели чтобы Мохамада убили - они защищали Его. 




> Зульфикар (араб. ?? ?????? (???)? — бороздчатый, с волнистыми разводами) — название меча пророка Мухаммеда, который после смерти Мухаммеда перешёл к праведному халифу Али ибн Абу Талибу.
> 
> https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%97...C%D0%B5%D1%87)





> Военные походы Мухаммеда или же Газава?т (араб. ?????? — «походы») — кампания сражений и походов, в которых принимал участие пророк Мухаммед.
> Общее число походов и битв, в которых принял участие Пророк, достигает двадцати семи.
> 
> https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%92...B5%D0%B4%D0%B0


конечно, с этими всеми параллелями с другими религиями, личностями нужно быть очень осторожными. я это только к тому, что иногда в религиях бывает, что не обойтись без жертв (как говорится "искусство (и т д) требует жертв").

лично мне это всё болит лишь потому, что есть один знакомый, который не понаслыше знает что такое быть жертвой педофила (не в ИСККОН). и он потому не в ИСККОН, - изза того что узнал все эти истории...

Он вначале встал на сторону Сулочаны. Но потом сменил своёотношения, когда узнал, что Сулочана хотел убить КИртана-ананду (и\ли еще кого-то из Новго Вринадвана) только из-за слухов, что якобы кто-то там - педофил\гей.

Этого человека (жертву педофилии) выгнали из ИСККОН, он тяжело это переживал. Но потом стал всё меньше и меньше симпатизировать Сулочане, и сейчас ему он ничем не лучше какого-нибудь Дворкина, который по сути судил Бхагавад-Гиту как она есть в Томске в 2011-2012. Но то его мнение, так что я не знаю что думает ИСККОН по этому поводу, и тем более кем был Киртан-ананда Свами.

если верить википедии (хотя ее пишут непреданные, и надо быть начеку - ведь информация может быть перевернута верх ногами) то:



> Киртанана?нда Сва?ми (англ. Kirtanananda Swami), также известен как Сва?ми Бхактипа?да;[1] имя при рождении — Кит Го?рдон Хэм, англ. Keith Gordon Ham; 6 сентября 1937, Пикскилл, Нью-Йорк — 24 октября 2011, Тхане, Индия) 
> 
> один из первых учеников Бхактиведанты Свами Прабхупады (1896—1977), основатель (вместе с Хаягривой Свами) и лидер (1968—1994) кришнаитской духовной общины Нью-Вриндаван в Западной Виргинии.
> 
> Кит Гордон Хэм родился 6 сентября 1937 года в городе Пикскилл штата Нью-Йорк, в семье баптистского пастора. В юности, вдохновлённый миссионерским духом своего отца, Кит занимался проповедью христианства своим одноклассникам.
> 
> Кит подружился со студентом английского языка Ховардом Уилером, с которым у него вскоре завязались гомосексуальные отношения. 3 февраля 1961 года оба студента вынуждены были оставить учёбу после того, как университетская администрация пригрозила начать расследование «сексуального скандала». Затем Кит и Ховард примкнули к движению хиппи и поселились в Нью-Йорке, где Кит занялся популяризацией ЛСД и стал ЛСД-гуру. 
> 
> https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9A...B0%D0%BC%D0%B8


я не знаю, что это за секс-скандал, который расследовал университет. что это за гомо-сексуальные отношения были - не известно. может быть они просто говорили друг другу что "любят друг друга" типа "я тебя люблю" а тот "и я тебя тоже". и без всяких там поцелуев и тем более секса. хочется верить именно в такую историю.




> В 1990 году американские власти предъявили Киртананаде Свами обвинения в мошенничестве, рэкете и в заговоре с целью убийства двух кришнаитов (Чакрадхари и Сулочаны), чьи останки были найдены полицией на территории Нью-Вриндавана. По мнению стороны обвинения, Киртанананда Свами отдал приказ на убийство, опасаясь, что жертвы донесут властям об осуществляемой им противозаконной деятельности и что за период в четыре года Киртанананда Свами получил нелегальную прибыль в размере 10,5 млн долларов США.
> (из вики)


мне со стороны это выглядит так, что, как и в любой "подпольной деятельности", когда опасно разглашение о нелегальном занятии чем-то (секс, наркотики и "рок-н-ролл", шутка), то свидетелей "убирают". сначала в мягкой форме просто исключают (из Нового Вриндавана). а когда они не понимают, и захавиваются убить Его святейшество, то находится кто-то с кшатрийским духом, кто готов ради святого сесть в тюрьму - но применит силу - ударит (возможно с риском убить)... 

кстати, насколько мне известно из докментов об этих делах, то руководство Новго ВРиндавана явно говорило никого не убивать из агрессоров, но защитники совершили "самосуд" - и переступили грань. отвечать же довелось и тем кто и пальцем не тронул убитых жертв (Сулочану, и т д). 

мне во всём этом очень не понятно почему именно преданные стали друг против друга вот так восставать...

у одних было больше денег и власти (и титулы - Его святейшество, Свами), у других - больше "чистоты" - никакой особой "подпольной" деятельности (или порочной репутации о секс-скандалах, наркотиках и т д... "Sex and drugs and rock-n-roll" наверное не случайно появилось такое выражение)...

если вспомнить времена Будды - то у него была ученица блудница, и он её спас (исцелил отпроказы или что-то такое). Тот же Иисус имел ученика Иуду, но не отвергал его, несмотря на риск быть убитым...

Как говорится в писаниях "даже если змея - ядовитая - хозяин накормит её в своём доме"... То есть смысл такой, что даже "врагов" - кормят прасадом, не смотря ни на что... как-то так в идеале...

конечно если человек думает что он - бог, то Прабхупада говорил "какой же ты Бог - если у тебя болит зуб"? да, этот ядовитый зуб у змеи надо вырвать - тогда после такой операции она не будет ядовитой. но это не повредит змее - её жизни. она останется живой. 
тот же пример - с хирургом - который делает операцию - ножом - но человек остается живой.

к сожалению, Сулочана демонизировал Киртан-ананду, назвав его "асуратвам", это двузначное слово может ознаать Бога Зороастризма - Ахура-мазду, которого кстати также называют Варуной в Авесте (это одно из имён Бога в зороастризме), а Кришна сам говорил что Он - Варуна... (см Гиту).
Полубоги Вед тоже называются асуратвам - "святыми". Но понятно корень асура здесь нам почему-то указывает на родство с какими-то асурами-демонами.

но асуры бывают разными. он и не хорошие и не плохие. они просто правят нами как президент. у него есть хорошие и плохие качества. но если вы (или кто-то) его критикете (власть, президента особенно действющшего, а Кришна - "президент" над всеми мирами) - то Ему это не нравится. и так же Ему не нравится когда кто-то критикует Его преданных. и тем более - хочет к ним применить физическую силу. Хуже всего - доходит до риска убийства.

Вобщем я поняла так, что Сулочану убили не столько за книгу, за его слова, а сколкьо именно за то что он взял реальные пистолеты чтобы убить Его Святейшество Киртан-ананду. Произошло то, что произошло. мы это изменить не можем.

Кто виноват и кто прав? не мне судить. Но даже тот (жертва педофила), преданный, (которого выгнали из ИСККОН, за то что он стал на сторону Сулочаны) - понял, что зря он защищал Сулочану, ведь он - "никто". И ему важнее общество преданных, официальный исккон,  а не попытки докзаать что кто-то прав или не прав, ставать на сторну каких-то жертв и т д и т п... он понял что лучше в это не влазить. если на местах будет известно что к чему, - будут свои суды и т д - тогда всё решат. он никто в этом всём. потому "меньше знаешь - спокойней спишь"... как говорится... "невежество - это блаженство"... как-то так. особенно если это касается всяких таких слухов, фейков, попыток находить черные пятна на светилах... кто-то светит больше, кто-то меньше, но лучше ставать на сторону больше светила (официального ИСККОН), даже если там не все идеальные. а если стать на стороне меньшинства (каких-то единичных критиков - кто критикует официальный ИСККОН, светило) - то это без толку... опасно. пустая трата времени. и ничего не изменит в лучшую сторону в духовной жизни самих же "сострадающих". у них судьба - изгоев общества. "гадких утёнков"... 

есть в ИСККОН какие-то компании по защите детей от насилия. но я не знаю что там да как. 

Вот такие мои мысли...

старалась написать максимально осторожно, чтобы никого не задеть и не оскорбить. извините за многословие. Харе Кришна.
Личное мое ИМХО (in my humble oppinion) - моё личное мнение. не претендующее на правильность.

----------


## Светлана )

[QUOTE=Екатерина Мирная;182625]я явно - не авторитетный источник. но для меня выглядит ситауция так, что он падал, поднимался, опять совершал служение - до конца жизни. /QUOTE]
ИСККОН до сих пор выплачивает огромные компенсации его жертвам. 
Вот об этом и вопрос: где можно узнать о том, что он раскаялся и искупил то, что совершил: в том числе, педофилия и насилие,  насилие над детьми в гурукуле, в больших масштабах.

----------


## Екатерина Мирная

> ИСККОН до сих пор выплачивает огромные компенсации его жертвам. 
> Вот об этом и вопрос: где можно узнать о том, что он раскаялся и искупил то, что совершил: в том числе, педофилия и насилие,  насилие над детьми в гурукуле, в больших масштабах.


наверное, это "коммерческая тайна", "секрет фирмы", так сказать... ведь если ИСККОН распространится по всему миру, и в через 5000 лет всеми странами будут править кришнаиты (я так слышала), то разглашение этой информации сейчас - всё равно что разглашение "Государственной тайны" ;-) вот и нельзя ;-)

кстати, еще я подумала... что если через 5000 лет ИСККОН будет при власти (есть же такие предсказания в Ведах), то вполне может произойти разделение людей на две категории - 1) тех, кому нравится такая власть, и 2) тех, кому власть не нравится...

я слышала, что еще ЧЧЧ говорил "сейчас человечество начнёт разделяться на 2 части"... это об этом?

и полчится, что ... Кришна - это просто власть... как президент... Но если мы не верим, что Путин существует - то это наши проблемы... Но Он есть) то есть Кришна... ну и Путин тоже). а вот уже нравится кому-то такая власть или нет - как говорится - "власть не выбирают"... (ну есть такие случаи... вот как в вайшнавизме - мы понимаем что Кришна - президент всех вселенных... не мы же выбирали Его Богом, Бхагаваном... и никто другой тоже гне выбирал... Он сам так захотел ;-) )... и... "не бывает плохой власти"... в смысле... "вся власть от Бога" (от Кришны)... 

Это, кстати, ответ на вопрос, почему полубоги в РигВеде называются "асуратвам" ("асурами") (в гимне Всем (33?)основным богам Ригведы)... асруа - это просто правитель, президент (полубог, или преданный, или сам Кришна)... нравится он нам или нет - что поделаешь... какой есть такой и есть...

а вот если мы хотим с ним устроить более близкие отношения... попасть в близкий Его круг... тогда тут уж нужно дружить... с Ним (а Кришна - лучший друг каждого... даже говорится - "святое имя - лучший друг каждого" где-то в Ведах)... а раз так, то нельзя не дружить с преданными, с Кришной, с ИСККОН... несмотря на все "тёмные" пятна на этом светиле...




> ИСККОН до сих пор выплачивает огромные компенсации его жертвам. 
> Вот об этом и вопрос: где можно узнать о том, что он раскаялся и искупил то, что совершил: в том числе, педофилия и насилие,  насилие над детьми в гурукуле, в больших масштабах.


я думаю, это информация в гуне страсте или скорее невежества.. она или от начала и до конца не приятная - (тамас - как яд\ад), или вначале кажется что это "Очищающий коровий навоз" а потом оказывается что - нет! и "нектар" превращается в то, чем онявляется на самом деле - в яд (а потом и ад)...

я заметила, что многие так называемые преданные что-то пишут-пишут в интернет (даже в книгах) (или говорят - в реальном общении или в интернет), а потом одна "ложка дёгтя в бочке мёда" всё портит...

насколько я понимаю, нам нужно подняться до уровня саттвы, то есть говорить о том, что приносит благо(сть)... хотя это может вначале казаться чем-то похожим на яд...

и лично меня эта тема задевает, потому что... а вдруг эти все обсуждения "вначале - как яд, а потом - как нектар"... но проблема в том, что яд может так и не правратиться в нектар, и "волшебного превращения" (гусиницы в бабочку) - не произойдёт... никогда...

а всё дело в том, что должно быть хоть что-то хорошее в том, о чём мы говорим... если есть хоть зерно чего-то хорошего в этом - то оно может прорости - и потом (нужно подождать, а ждать не хочется- это тянется как вечность - как ад, как яд) - будут плоды этого дерева...

но главное не перепутать эти семена сорняков и полезных растений (процессов бхакти)... я вот над этим постоянно думаю... как это всё отличить? в мире не всё так однозначно, как в математике, или в компьютерах - есть 0 и 1. а третьего не дано... в жизни же всё сложнее, и есть разные оттенки явлений... и люди тоже не все такие 100% святые (но есть и такие)... и ауры у них разные, и чакры открыты по разному, и карма разная, и прошлые жизни не известно у кого какие, и грези и анартхи и апарадхи и мысли какие у кого - мы не знаем... но если люди говорят об этом, пишут - можно как-то понять, что это за люди...

зачем нам чужая карма? чужие оскорбления, грехи? хотя бы от своих надо очиститься!...

----------


## Светлана )

> мысли какие у кого - мы не знаем... но если люди говорят об этом, пишут - можно как-то понять, что это за люди...
> 
> зачем нам чужая карма? чужие оскорбления, грехи? хотя бы от своих надо очиститься!...


Совершенно согласна с тем, что информация о чьих-то грехах никак не мешает преданности - разумным преданным. Они заняты не оскорблениями, а служением  Богу. И понимают, что есть ИСККОН, а есть отдельные обусловленные своей кармой личности...

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

> а как насчёт молчать о недостатках, "пятнах" на светиле, и говорить только о хорошем? не только касательно преданных, а вообще касательно всех людей, всех существ?


О чем и как говорить решает сам говорящий. И это свобода воли, дарованная нам Господом Богом.
Однако даруя нам свободу воли, Господь Бог возлагает на нас ответственность за последствия того ли иного выбора.
Можно говорить о недостатках, однако результатом этого скорее всего будет концентрация сознания на недостатках. И соответствующая "недостаточная" жизнь. 
Можно говорить только о хорошем, однако в глубине души памятовать о недостатках. И скорее всего результатом будет психоз, вызванный когнитивным диссонансом.
Можно говорить только о хорошем, и изо всех сил стараться не замечать негативного, которого на самом деле в избытке и которого все-таки замечается. Однако скорее всего результатом этого будет инфантилизм, который заведет такого любителя розовых очков, в весьма невежественные районы бытия.
Можно говорить только о хорошем, и с помощью этого по-настоящему хорошего, воспринимать все недостатки без особой жути и знать как с этими недостатками бороться.
Можно много чего...

----------


## Екатерина Мирная

> Можно говорить только о хорошем, однако в глубине души памятовать о недостатках. И скорее всего результатом будет психоз, вызванный когнитивным диссонансом.
> Можно говорить только о хорошем, и изо всех сил стараться не замечать негативного, которого на самом деле в избытке и которого все-таки замечается. Однако скорее всего результатом этого будет инфантилизм, который заведет такого любителя розовых очков, в весьма невежественные районы бытия.


вот! спасибо... в СССР тоже только говорили "о хорошем"... "какая хорошая власть компартии"! и прям в газете "Правда"... хотя как известно



> в Советском Союзе шутили, что есть газета «Правда», в которой нет известий, и есть газета «Известия», в которой нет правды»


или скорее



> есть газета «Правда», в которой нет правды, и есть газета «Известия», в которой нет известий»


в том-то и дело, что интернет превращается в такую "газету Правда", в которой нет правды... последней ноги коровы\быка религии в Кали-югу...


кому выгодна дезинформация, особенно в интернет?



кто-нибудь может растолковать, в чём суть вот этого:



> Фальсифици?руемость (принципиальная опровержимость утверждения, опроверга?емость, крите?рий По?ппера) — критерий научности эмпирической или иной теории, претендующей на научность. Сформулирован К. Р. Поппером в 1935 году[1]. Теория удовлетворяет критерию Поппера (является фальсифицируемой и, соответственно, научной) в том случае, если существует возможность её экспериментального или иного опровержения. Согласно этому критерию, высказывания или системы высказываний содержат информацию об эмпирическом мире только в том случае, если они обладают способностью прийти в столкновение с опытом, или более точно — если их можно систематически проверять, то есть подвергнуть проверкам, результатом чего может быть их опровержение.
> 
> Иначе говоря, согласно критерию Поппера, — научная теория не может быть принципиально неопровержимой. Тем самым, согласно этой доктрине, решается проблема так называемой «демаркации», то есть отделения научного знания от ненаучного[2].
> 
> Принцип фальсифицируемости противоположен принципу верифицируемости: при верификации гипотезы исследователь ищет подтверждающие её примеры, при фальсификации — примеры, опровергающие её.
> 
> https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A4...81%D1%82%D1%8C


и "прикол" в том, что одни ставят себя в позицию защиты одной точки зрения, а другие - противоположной. у каждого - свои мотивы...
это так же смешно, как есть "доказательства существования Бога", и "Доказательства, что Бога нет"...
хотя разве можно доказать, что первое, что другое? это скорее воспрос веры, а не знания, науки? или есть какие-то доказательства что Кришна - существует, что именно Он - высший Бог, над всеми другими богами всех (других\любых) религий (а не только тех, что принимают Веды) в т ч?




> Можно говорить о недостатках, однако результатом этого скорее всего будет концентрация сознания на недостатках. И соответствующая "недостаточная" жизнь.


а я вот знаю такое, что если можно кому-то помочь (послужить), а мы этого не делаем - то мы совершаем грех... а разве можно научить кого-то что "2+2=4", если не указать на ошибку что "2+2=5"?
или просто закрывать глаза - пусть человек сам учится...
сколько вот бомжей (сирот, бездомных, попрошаек, нищих) к примеру - их кидают на произвол судьбы - никто не хочет брать за них ответственность - обучать их




> Однако даруя нам свободу воли, Господь Бог возлагает на нас ответственность за последствия того ли иного выбора.


а если человек даже ничего не выбирал (и не знал(а) последствия)? просто что-то сделал(а)... вот как в случае с материальным миром,падением в него... вот не знали мы что будет так плохо здесь... ну думали "подумаешь - какой-то там временный иллюзорный мир, которого на самом деле нет..."
а давай-ка я влезу в него - и узнаю - что такое "матрица" (мая) (оскорбления, грехи и т д)... вот и стали "богами" - Брахмами... доигрались... ;-(

а зачем нам свобода воли? разве это хорошо?
ведь её ограничивают, например, для детей...
вот если ребенок, допустим, ещё не подрос - то разве можно его выганять из дому (из духовного мира) - как это сделал Кришна?
надо было научить нас, чтобы мы чётко знали, что 2+2=4, (а не 5), и что "нельзя пальцы в розетку вставлять" (совать руку в огонь" - а то обожжешься...
да, сознание Кришны - обигает... но... (это уже другое)...
мы же "обожглись" материальной жизнью... и теперь эти шрамы... даже воду льеш-льёш - и толку ноль. вот уже всё... не помогает...
как вот сравнивают святое имя с водами Ганги. ну да, вода эта священная - смывает все грехи... ок. а если там "шрамы" на теле, то сколько не мой тело - оно такое уродливое и не слушается (ну как-то так)... для разных случаев "болезней" - свои методы "лечения"...
и порой кажется что мы не то лечим (или даже не лечим, а думаем что лечим... свою желтуху), не теми методами что нужно...





> Можно говорить только о хорошем, и с помощью этого по-настоящему хорошего, воспринимать все недостатки без особой жути и знать как с этими недостатками бороться.


вот это самое интересное... а как это возможно?
ну к примеру... тема здесьна форуме активная "заставляют кушать мясо"... или вот я придумываю аналогичное - "заставляют вдызать дым сигарет", или вот "приходится мириться с родственниками, которые под видом прасада подсоывают то, что Кришне нельзя предлагать" (лук-чеснок и т д)...

и как тут будет работать ваше "все недостатки не в других - а внутри вас"? как?
я же не какая-то там "субъективная идеалистка", которая думает, что "весь мир - в моём сознании", и если кто-то другой что-то делает (курит, пьёт, ест мясо, грешит, нарушает 4 рег пр) - то это на самом деле я делаю?

одно дело - сострадание - "я - это ты, ты - это я"... но я же не другой человек! и он сам несёт ответственность за свои поступки, карму... почему я должна быть соучастницей этих нарушений заповедей Кришны, так сказать? быть наблюдательницей - и жертвой всех этих нарушений 4 рег. пр.?

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

> вот это самое интересное... а как это возможно?


Простите, однако из всего Вами написанного о советской периодике, арифметике, прикладной психологии, и просто о жизни, мне понятен только выделенный вопрос. И на него могу ответить очень просто, и может быть даже примитивно:

Ответу на Ваш вопрос посвящена вся "Бхагавад Гита", в которой Васудева Кришна предлагает сосредоточить свое сознание на Нем, и в таком состоянии сознания - фактически в самадхи - исполнять свои материальные обязанности. 
И в таком случае даже в процессе наблюдений своих, либо чужих недостатков, мы всегда будем точно знать как на них реагировать. 
В соответствии с волей Шри Кришны. А это всегда самое лучшее.

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

> Зачем это нужно ИСККОН, какие цели преследуются при этом, вот в чем вопрос?


Вероятно Вы почти правы, сами отвечая на свой же собственный вопрос, говоря:




> Очень уж хотелось бхактам, чтобы кто-нибудь из «известных» также как и они принял сознание Кришны. Не одним же им мучиться



Единственно что наверное смысл не в разделении "мучений" (которых кстати говоря не должно быть, а должно быть одно перманентное счастье, ибо: "Это знание - царь знания, самая сокровенная из тайн. Это - чистейшее знание, и, поскольку оно дает человеку живой опыт постижения природы своего «Я», оно является совершенной религией. Знание это вечно, и постижение его радостно"), а в поиске некоторого подтверждения выбранного пути от общеизвестных "шрештх".

----------

